# Heeeeeeeeeelp



## Celtictigeress (Dec 28, 2005)

Any suggestions or reading materials for written exams for NREMT??? something you guys used that was accurate and to the point???


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 28, 2005)

Brady, 10th edition (hahahaha)


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 28, 2005)

okay instead of the humor can we try something with a little less sarcasm?? I HAVE read the book but I came here for help and seriousness not recommendations to reread my emt text.....

Im bright enough to know to go back and READ sheeeeesh glad to see some people are finding humor in my need to ask for help.....

anyone else? Im basically looking for similar scenrio questions with the basic setup I will see with the exam......


----------



## MMiz (Dec 28, 2005)

*Signal 18 - EMT- B Study Helper Version 3.1*

The NREMT publishes a small pamphlet with questions.  It's not worth your money.

For scendario-type stuff, just practice your skills.  You can download the actual sheets the NREMT uses to grade your skill station if you want.  Have you done that yet?

I used a *Pass EMT-B* video / booklet to practice for the practicals.  For the written test, I used my book and *Knightlit'e Signal 18 - EMT- B Study Helper Version 3.1*that I got off eBay.  It was really helpful, and I think they even have a trial version on their website.

Good luck!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 28, 2005)

Tigress-

I used the EMT-Basic Exam Prep from Learning Express.  It has 4 practice exams as well as study tips, exam preparation tips.

Look...here it is.

http://www.911hotjobs.com/bookstore/pn86.htm

Combined that with reviewing your text and you should be golden.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 29, 2005)

done the practicals

thanks Princess looking into it... Im usually good at taking tests hell without study I scored a 1550 on my SATs... but I have a tendency to read to far into things yanno??? I might go in take it and get an idea of what to expect... then retake it... but I needed advice from others who had been there and done that.....


----------



## nlremt (Dec 31, 2005)

Brady has a workbook that goes along with the text, it has some great scenerios for each chapter and the questions are good for going over the materials from each chapter.........Brady has also had some practice tests online at their site......or at least they did when I was studying for the exam.  Mosby's has a cd that's okay.....it's another pretty decent thing to use......there had been a web site www.emtb.com that had some practice tests on it.....if the site is still there, check it out, it was helpful.  Just about any nr study guide that you can pick up at Barnes and Noble or other book stores will help......just learning to answer what is being asked for and choosing the best answer for what is given will give you good practice.  I believe that all but one of my class passed it on the first try.

Keep in mind that NR is a standardized test.......so part of it is being comfortable with the form and time in doing the test........you probably already know this.........if the test is taken online........then keep practicing online forms of the test, when possible........if you are still taking the bubble scan sheet form.......make copies of bubble sheets and practice by bubbling in the answer.......you may be surprised just how much the form of test will matter.

When it comes to the nr exam itself, remember the best choice probably won't be there.....it is really important that you pay attention to what is being asked.......go through your abc's.....scene size up and initial assessment are usually a heavy part of the test.......if you know your skill sheets.....and the differences between adult and peds in doses, rates, etc. that will get you through a lot of it.  Remember....On the nr test you will give the max in care for the scenerio.......need o2.....bvm @ 15 lpm......remember airway, airway, airway.......often there are a lot of gyno questions......on my class's test there are a lot of questions on the meds that a basic can assist with......  

If you have been keeping up with your reading.....have been active in class......spent time on learning your skills well....and know WHY you are doing it you should do fine.  The questions are often a bit tricky.....just keep thinking abc's........steps of  your skill sheets.......pay attention to what is being asked......

Good Luck !

Don't try to cram at the last minute, get a good night's sleep, eat well and know that you will do well......and if you miss it.....there is always another test.....and OPEN WHATEVER SIZE ENVELOPE comes in the mail.....some times they run out of the large ones.....the emt-b test is usually online at the nr site in 2 weeks.....


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 31, 2005)

thank you so much! ill go to Barnes and noble!!


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 1, 2006)

welcome to EMTLife NLREMT! Please introduce yourself and tell us a bit about yourself.

where ya from?
are EMT? Medic? Student?
Hobbies outside EMS?

-CP


----------



## Celtictigeress (Jan 1, 2006)

gotta do it like Princess...

who are you?
where you from?
are you married?
any children?
what did you do before ems
why did you choose ems?
do you realize you can make more money as a walmart greeter then as an emt?
what do you think about sheep?
what do sheep think about you?
do you have any attoos of a wacker?
do you even know what a wacker is?

and welcome

I think Princess has more but those are the only ones I could remember. though she has to copy paste, that damn near killed my fingers


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome nlremt...hopefully you will find our little site fun and informative...and please, do not feed Jon whatever you do!


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 1, 2006)

WELCOME!    


Great testing advice, I never thought about the form being so important, but it makes sense.


----------



## ptemt (Jan 3, 2006)

In addition to our Brady 10 edition text I also used the "Brady 10 edition Emergency Care Workbook." This workbook has explanations for the correct  multiple choice answer along with reference page numbers to the Brady text to dial you in closer.

I found Stephen J. Rahm's "EMT-Basic Review Manual for National Certification" helpful as well.  It also includes rationales for the practice exam  correct answers.  This book was also useful in preparing for the practical skills exam.

Good luck!


----------



## nlremt (Jan 4, 2006)

Let's see....

who are you?    me
where you from?  arkansas
are you married?  no
any children?  no......just a niece and nephew
what did you do before ems........education
why did you choose ems?.....was interested and people kept getting hurt or sick and I was always the one thrown in to do something about it....figured i'd better learn a little more so that I would know what to do.......then I got hooked.......the funny part about it is that after I started to get into it a bit I starting finding out that a lot of my childhood friends had ended up in ems too....unbeknownest to me.........we never talked about it among ourselves growing up......
.......one of the funniest first emperiences with ems related......is when I had called to have the first school visit from one of the local services for our younger students and in walked a childhood buddy I hadn't seen in 15 years.......first words out of his mouth was..."great veins"......I just lost it  that was great.....not hi, long time no see....but great veins.......I didn't have a clue that he was a medic, much less that he worked for that service......it was kizmit......ems got almost all of us.....we all found our way independent of each other.......

do you realize you can make more money as a walmart greeter then as an emt?............yep.....you make about as much as in education, at least where I worked......you just got the benefits of getting your knees hugged a lot....and being expected to to be a miracle worker......you learn real well how to do a lot with very little..... it comes in handy on the truck....adjust and modify.....there is no, can't do it.....there is just, now how do it get this done???  

what do you think about sheep?.......I don't usually think about sheep but they haven't done anything to me........so they can hang around...though they have to clean up after themselves 

what do sheep think about you?.......who knows......or maybe I don't want to know.....
do you have any attoos of a wacker?  no......or not much anyway.....though life is still to be lived......
do you even know what a wacker is?  yes....but I know some wackers....

I'm a emt.

Hobbies outside of ems......sleeping......playing with the family.......outdoor stuff like hiking.....swimming.....etc.....one of these days I'm going to make the time to get back into some music stuff.....I've been just following my nose and doing new things that I've not attempted before and have been on my "things to do before you die" list.......that's been a lot of fun.......I'm not into wild and crazy, just varied and different.....

the www.emtb.com site is there.....it has at least one practice test.....not great but it is something else to practice a little with......

gotta go.....


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 4, 2006)

I have classified the NR test as a think on your feet test. I really cannot suggest a study type guide because of this. My opinion is that they are seeing how well you can come up with the best answer to questions, not whats in the book. You already took a book test to graduate with your cert. and they know this.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 5, 2006)

coloradoemt said:
			
		

> I have classified the NR test as a think on your feet test.


 
Thats a really great way to describe it.  There were so many questions where my first gut guess wasn't a choice, so i had to think through it a little bit.  

Very good description.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 5, 2006)

I classified the NREMTP exam as "oh :censored::censored::censored::censored:, what's the answer, I think I'm going to throw up".


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 5, 2006)

LOL....yea that too.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 5, 2006)

The NR is a fly by the seat of your pants type of test. You just kinda hafta go along with whatever they throw at you. Good thing is Ive been known to literally fly by the seat of my pants and thinking on my feet has always been one of my strong points.

And nlrEMT - Im comin' to your city! (Im moving to Vilonia actually) - whats the EMT market like down in that area?

-CP


----------



## nlremt (Jan 6, 2006)

MEMS has most of that area; if you have experience and want to work full time, you can usually get hired; of course medics are always needed.  MEMS has been spreading out rather quickly; took over Conway a couple years around, this year it got Cabot.  For AR MEMS pays pretty well.....MEMS has it's own emt and medic program, it utilizes the instructors from UAMS alot.  Greg Thompson is one of the operational supervisors and he usually takes part in the hiring process.....Dianna Kematick is the h r person.  Arkansas has quite a few services....many of them are sprinkled around.  www.metroems.com will get you to mems site for contact numbers.  www.aemta.com will give you some links as well to several things around AR if you want to look a bit your self before you contact the state ems office. Check around though, you may find a service that fits you better.  There are pages of listings of services that you can get info on from the state ems dept......call or come down to the Freeway Medical building to get info....many of the links on the state site aren't valid.    

Stay Safe.


----------



## nlremt (Jan 6, 2006)

correction....www.aemta.org.............haven't had enough coffee this morning.....


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 6, 2006)

you can never have enough coffee- Im on my 6th cup already. :blink:

-CP


----------

